# échelle / escalier



## Jade14

Salut, 
En espagnol, comment fait-on la difference entre une échelle et un escalier si c'est le même mot: "escalera"?  

Mon texte parle du motif de tatouage du cent-pieds dont la silhouette du corps rapelle une échelle et est donc symbole de transition entre le monde des vivants et celui des morts (échelle comme pour atteindre le ciel).

Quel mot devrais-je utiliser puisqu'il y a quand même une différence entre le motif d'une échelle et celui d'un escalier (surtout si la comparaison vient de la silhouette d'un cent-pieds!).

Merci pour vos suggestions!
Jade


----------



## Paquita

Un "ciempiés" est en français un mille-pattes
Dans cette image je vois davantage une échelle qu'un escalier : j'ai du mal d'ailleurs à me représenter un mille-pattes comme un escalier ...mais bien sûr une échelle comme celle-ci
Quant à la différence échelle /escalier je ne pense pas que cela pose trop de problème, car l'utilisation n'est pas tout à fait la même et les lieux où ils se trouvent bien distincts aussi...

ou alors un escalier comme ça


----------



## Jade14

Merci Paquit&, mais donc, ma question était quel mot je devrais utiliser pour traduire échelle dans mon contexte. Est-ce que "escalera" ça va ou y a t'il un autre mot plus approprié?


----------



## Paquita

Si tu cherches "escalera" dans le dictionnaire de WR tu trouves ceci , ce qui doit te rassurer... Maintenant s'il y a vraiment ambigüité, tu peux préciser "escalera de mano".

Excuse-moi, je n'avais pas bien compris ce que tu cherchais...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Mais pour* l'échelle* l'espagnol possède aussi le terme* escala*.
Entonces en* la escala* de la tierra he subido
entre la atroz maraña de las selvas perdidas
hasta ti, Macchu Picchu.
Tu vois, Jade, la poésie mène à tout...à condition d'en sortir.
P. Neruda Alturas de Macchu Picchu VI.


----------



## Jade14

Merci GURB. Mais dans un contexte non poétique, est-ce que la signification de "escala" est évidente? Ou bien cela poserait-il confusion?


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Je pense qu'elle pourrait poser des confusions... dans un contexte non poétique... 

"Escalera" tout court n'a pas l'air mal...

Peut-être tu pourrais nous donner l'expression exacte que tu cherches à traduire.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Par _escalera _on peut comprendre l'_échelle _ou l'_escalier_, vous avez raison.
Une échelle c'est: _una escalera de mano_. Dans la vie courante si je dis:
- _Dame la escalera_, tout le monde comprendra qu'il s'agit d'une échelle et même d'un escabeau.

Une petite recherche d'images sur un moteur de recherche montre bien que escalera englobe tout mais que escalera de mano n'affiche presque que des résultats d'_echelles_.

Dans un autre contexte la préposition/ l'absence de préposition peut faire la différence... ou non:
- Se cayó cuando subía la escalera (= escalier)
- Se cayó cuando se subía a la escalera (= échelle)
- Se cayó cuando subía por la escalera confused

Je pense aussi qu'il nous faudrait la phrase exacte 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Jade14

Voici ma phrase dans son contexte:
"Le cent-pieds est aussi présent dans la culture amérindienne. Beaucoup le considère une source de pouvoir spirituel. Parce qu’il vit à la fois sous terre et à la surface, il est un symbole de transition entre le monde des vivants et celui des morts. *Ce symbole est renforcé par la silhouette du corps en forme d’échelle* (pour atteindre le ciel)."


----------



## GURB

Hola
Escala n'a rien de poétique.
Tu connais, dans la Bible, l'histoire de *l'échelle de Jacob*.
En espagnol= *la escala de Jacob*


----------



## horusankh

GURB said:


> Hola
> Escala n'a rien de poétique.
> Tu connais, dans la Bible, l'histoire de *l'échelle de Jacob*.
> En espagnol= *la escala de Jacob*


Hola GURB:

C'est vrai qu'en espagnol il existe "la escala de Jacob", mais je pense que c'est le seul cas où l'on utilise avec le sens d'échelle.

Quand on dit "escala" le choses qui viennent à l'esprit sont:
"Escala" musical, "escala" de un vuelo o viaje, "escala" social (rango), "escala" en un mapa, c'est à dire, combien de kilomètres représente chaque centimètre, mais d'après mon expérience, on ne pense jamais à une échelle.

Jade:

J'ai une suggestion pour ta traduction:
"Este símbolo está reforzado por la silueta del cuerpo que se asemeja a una escalera de travesaños (o a los travesaños de una escalera), (para alcanzar el cielo)".

Salut.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Muy bueno la escalera de travesaños... no se me había ocurrido.

En este caso particular creo que _escalera _basta ya que en el acervo popular encontramos tanto escaleras de mano como escaleras interminables de piedra (por ejemplo) para subir al cielo. 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Mirelia

La expresión "escalera al cielo" está en la lengua castellana y es utilizada en múltiples contextos. Y se trata, por supuesto, estrictamente, de una "escala". Pero se dice "escalera". Sólo con entrar en Google en español tendrás millares de resultados. Y disculpa que no dé aquí los links, pero entiendo que ya te han dado bastantes, y suficientes explicaciones como para que no tengas dudas. Se trata de uno de los tantos casos en que, como sucede en cualquier lengua, el contexto neutraliza cualquier posible equívoco.


----------



## amateur65

según el DRAE:
*escala**.*
 (Del lat.  _scala,_ y este del gr. σκάλα).
*1. *f. Escalera de mano,  hecha de madera, de cuerda o de ambas cosas.


----------



## andrea vicente

Bonjour!!

¿Alguien podría decirme el significado de "échelles" en este contexto?


 Existent encore les échelles de lettres, qui restreignent la graduation : de A à C, par exemple, qui ont déjà été testées en France.


Lo he traducido como escala de letras, pero realmente no le veo ningun sentido.




Mercii


----------



## Paquita

¿Se trata de gafas y de visión? ¿cuál es el significado de graduation"?

Ver: clic

Sin contexto es *imposible* contestarte...


----------



## andrea vicente

Un appel de 20 personnalités réclame de supprimer les notes à l’école primaire. La note est un système d’évaluation aux multiples modalités. Notre système de notes va de 0 à 20. Certains pays notent sur dix. Existent encore les échelles de lettres, qui restreignent la graduation : de A à C, par exemple, qui ont déjà été testées en France.


Con lo de graduación tampoco yo se que quiere decir..


----------



## Gévy

Hola Andrea:

El contexto se ha de dar desde el primer mensaje. Queda ridículo descubrir de repente que se trata del sistema de notas y que buscábamos por otra parte, la verdad. 

La escala de letras: lo dejaría tal cual, traducción literal. A ver qué opinan los demás amigos del foro.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## andrea vicente

Bueno, pues la proxima vez ya lose


Gracias.


----------



## Lexinauta

> La escala de letras: lo dejaría tal cual, traducción literal.


----------



## mauricio A D

Escalera simple de pared ( échelle )
Escalera de pintor ( escabeau )
Escalera ( escalier ) 
Mais dans les textes, probablement,  si la personne utilise une "escalera" pour changer une lamp, tu peux imaginer un escabeau où une échelle.


----------

